# Suitable filter for Neon Endlers & Shrimps



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've decided that once I've sterilised my 10 gallon tank that along with a new betta, I would try out having a little group of maybe 5/10 neon endlers and 5/10 cherry shrimps 

I realised that interpet filters are probably too strong and would just suck in poor endlers and shrimps :S

So what cheapest filter there is that are safe for endlers and shrimps that will maintain 10 gallon tank very well?

Although, there's a Mini Interpet PF Filter that does 1-9 gallon - have anyone used this successfully with endlers and shrimps?

I have an Algarde power cleaner that I use to clean my other betta tank, does anyone think it can be used for cleaning around shrimps?? :S

Thank you for reading


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

**Bump**

Anyone? I need help please as I have an eye on a filter from ebay ending tomorrow so I need to know what's the best 

Changed my mind on Mini Interpet PF Filter so maybe Interpet PF1?

Thanks!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

With shrimps I have always been keen on air powered sponge filters. 

Air Filter Sponge | eBay

They don't turn the smaller tanks, generally used for shrimps, into a washing machine like some of the internal power filters can. They will also graze of the sponges.


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for the reply 

Oh that looks good, so the first item shown in ebay list(Item ID: 370552885793) can be connected up to an air pump right?


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

steph251186 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Oh that looks good, so the first item shown in ebay list(Item ID: 370552885793) can be connected up to an air pump right?


Yeah they all run off an air pump some the airline tub attaches straight on to the filter and some require an air stone. The first one on the list looks like the air stone type.


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

You mean this item needs an air stone? Sorry I've never used those before, :blush: definitely need a diagram to show how each type are used lol

Though would an air filter sponge be enough for a betta and a bunch of endlers since they have higher bioload than shrimps?

I see there are two types of foams which are carbon and plain one so does that mean most air sponge filter that are black has impregnated carbon only?


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

steph251186 said:


> You mean this item needs an air stone? Sorry I've never used those before, :blush: definitely need a diagram to show how each type are used lol
> 
> Though would an air filter sponge be enough for a betta and a bunch of endlers since they have higher bioload than shrimps?
> 
> I see there are two types of foams which are carbon and plain one so does that mean most air sponge filter that are black has impregnated carbon only?


That particular one does not require an air stone. You see the wee black plastic bit about half way down on the left of the centre tube? The air tube will fit straight on there. I would suggest that if you kept on top of your maintenance it would be fine. Just rinse one sponge at a time once a week in some TANK water and you should be good. 

Re the colour, the sponges will no doubt some in a variety of colours. The carbon one is likely to be black but it is not definitely the case. It does not really matter about having a carbon one. Some people like it as they feel it removes extra things from the water but I personally have never used it. If you do get one you will need to remove it if you need to administer a treatment as the carbon with remove its effectiveness. 

Hope that helps but if there is anything else just ask.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

From my own experience and what I have picked up, neons seem to do better in an established tank- ie, get everything else settled in for a while, *then* introduce them. We tried neons early on in our guppy/dwarf clawed frog tank, and they all pegged it within a week. A couple of years on, we have a happy mini-school of five with healthy, active behaviour.


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for your help russm  I've found a DIY video on making a filter just like the item you had shown so all I need to buy is foam and it works out cheaper :2thumb:

Yeah I realise that Ron, since shrimps and endlers are fragile I will only introduce them once the water parameters had settled


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

steph251186 said:


> Thank you for your help russm  I've found a DIY video on making a filter just like the item you had shown so all I need to buy is foam and it works out cheaper :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah I realise that Ron, since shrimps and endlers are fragile I will only introduce them once the water parameters had settled


I'm not just talking about a cycled tank- ours was, and we introduced the original neons after about a month. I mean a properly mature tank, that's been running for a few months or more. Our current (successful) neon group were put in after a year or so.


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

Really, I wonder if that's true for everyone? I suppose I'll stick with just a betta to mature the tank for a few months then add endlers and shrimp once 3 months had passed?


----------



## steph251186 (Apr 16, 2010)

I realised something...if I make an air filter sponge like this one...which will allow the water to stay still as possible which is great _but_, that means it'll take longer for the heat from the heater to spread throughout the tank?

Have someone had a similar experience? Maybe the water flow coming out of the sponge and bubbles that may escape through the wide tube in the centre would still be enough to spread the heat as long the heater is right next to the filter?


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

steph251186 said:


> I realised something...if I make an air filter sponge like this one...which will allow the water to stay still as possible which is great _but_, that means it'll take longer for the heat from the heater to spread throughout the tank?
> 
> Have someone had a similar experience? Maybe the water flow coming out of the sponge and bubbles that may escape through the wide tube in the centre would still be enough to spread the heat as long the heater is right next to the filter?


The heater should be more than capable of heating the tank without much circulation. Just make sure that the heater is attached to the tank at an angle if at all possible. If they are put in vertically then they can give a false reading.


----------

